# Shark Leader POLL.



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

So as per my  post in the general section(http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1265905435/0#7), I had been using 50lb mono in previous battles with sharks, but I don't like it, it doesn't behave nicely(may just be the brand/spool) and I'd like to know how other forum members build there leaders when playing with these toothy critters.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Is the poll for the bite tippet or the leader?

Std here is 3 foot of 50, 2 foot of 30, class tippet, 1.5 foot of 50 and then short section of single strand wire to fly.

When there are no needs for IGFA class tippets, we still keep some 30 in there somewhere to save a fly line.

Man, I wish I could get a weather window to get to Stuart, spanish/sharks/jacks arekeeping me up at night (along with 40/55mph winds the last 2 days)!!!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I was most curious about the bite tippet, but now I'm wondering how people build their entire leader. I'm going to e-mail a few friends too.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Using the 8wt I would use a standard 10# to 15# leader, and the bite tipit would be 5" to 7" of coated twisted wire. I think the stuff I was using was 17#. The fly is an 1 to 2/0 EP Baitfish tied on an Owner Tarpon hook. Really for stightfishing thats all you need. Just jam the hook in there when you think it has it and your set. Keep your rod tip high to help eliminate tail whiping.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

check this stuff out. they have several different types and it is easy to work with.

http://www.americanfishingwire.com/surfstrand.asp


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> check this stuff out. they have several different types and it is easy to work with.
> 
> http://www.americanfishingwire.com/surfstrand.asp


Thats the stuff! 15#


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's how I'm set up for toothy critters that are a little on the large side.  Single strand wire,#5 usually, wired up to a very small solid welded ring.... The class tippet is 20lb hard Mason, done with a bimini at each end.  One end tied directly to the solid ring, the other done up into a surgeon's loop (doubled line from bimini).  Butt section is about six feet of 60lb mono, occasionally 80... with a small surgeon's loop for a loop to loop connection to the tippet portion of the leader.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the info! I think I'll be building as Capt. Lemay suggested, just hope I can track down those small rings locally.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I use a haywire to attach 6 to 9 inches inches
of 30 lb coffee colored piano wire to the fly,
fold the last 5/8 inch of the wire back on itself
then tie an albright with the monofilament to the steel.


In this animation, the steel leader would be the red portion of the knot.

http://www.animatedknots.com/albright/index.php

Worked well on small sharks, bluefish, mackerel and cudas.

Another set of pics...

http://www.sefly.com/albright_knot.htm


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Albright some #5-7 wire to the class tippet with bimini or better yet the knottable wire like TyGer is cool too.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I've gathered all my gear . Now remember, I'm trying to get 'em  from the beach  . 15' 11/12 wt. with WF11/12 Sink 9 shooting head(35') and intermediate sink running line(115'). Behind that is 75 yards of 50lb Dacron followed by 300 yards   of 50 lbs Power Pro...*SOBX*- I hope I get to use almost all of that backing! Leader length will slightly depend on weighted or unweighted fly, probably will build as follows: hook-single strand 48lbs wire-steel ring-40lbs mono-20 lbs-40 lbs...the 40 from the wire to the 20 lbs "class" line is for resistance to abrasion from the shark's skin, the 20 is so if I do get broken of I hopefully don't loose my insanely long Air-Flo line. 

*OPINIONS WELCOME*


----------

